# lost african grey parrot



## boydsylvia (Apr 20, 2011)

lost in the bridgend/cefn glas area

http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/lost-african-grey-parrot/

if any one finds here or even just spots her please call me on :- 07958661485 / 07557106508

thanks for your help x


----------



## boydsylvia (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks fingers crossed we find her ...


----------



## boydsylvia (Apr 20, 2011)

we found her xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

wow congratulations!!

Where was she?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done! xxx


----------

